# How does my new kindle get its' email address?



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

I am sorry for asking such a dumb question...but on the "manage your kindle" page on amazon there is a blank space for my kindle's email address.  Does amazon give my kindle an email address when it ships?   (I do not have a K1 and am waiting for my K2 to arrive, so I am a bit clueless)

I have some books on fictionwise.com that I would like to put on my new kindle when it arrives and part of this instructions for that include getting your kindle's email and registering it on fictionwise so they can email the books directly to the kindle.


thanks in advance!
Jenn


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

My memory is fuzzy but I'm pretty sure amazon gave me one. You have the option of changing it too if you want.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Kimmy!  I sort of thought that is what was going to happen, but they don't really tell you that anywhere in the instructions!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Go to Account -> Manager your Kindle

There is a section called 'Your Kindle(s)' which lists kindle machine and email addresses.  You can Edit Info, change it's name and it's email address if you want to, as well.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Glad I could help. Your horse pooping avatar cracks me up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Right.

If you try to pick a name that is already in use, it will tell you so.

L


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Leslie--thanks, that's good to know.  I wondered what would happen if you picked an address already in use.

Kimmy--the pooping pony cracks me up, too.  My own horse is something of a comedian himself, so it just fits me!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

they'll give you a default address but you can change it to whatever you like as I recall.  You can change the name of your kindle frequently, but the e-mail address says the same.

Ann


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Not so.  You can change both the name and e-mail at a whim -- via the method I posted above -- and do it as often as you like; however, it will always be @Kindle.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

V said:


> Not so. You can change both the name and e-mail at a whim -- via the method I posted above -- and do it as often as you like; however, it will always be @Kindle.com


True. . .what I was trying to communicate and clearly failed  is that the two are both tied to your amazon account but not to each other. So you can change the name but not the e-mail address, or vice versa.

Ann


----------



## edfleiss (Jan 26, 2009)

think of kindle.com being your host, which, actually it is. you can manage your address, but not your server name


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay now how in the heck do you check this e-mail address? Does it go straight to your kindle the next time you put whispernet on?  Just asking


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

krissynae said:


> Okay now how in the heck do you check this e-mail address? Does it go straight to your kindle the next time you put whispernet on?


There are two ways to do it. The first involves brownies, a plucked chicken, a man named "Montigua" from Nigeria, and an honest politician. The other involves just turning whispernet on.

Personally, I usually opt for the latter method.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

V said:


> There are two ways to do it. The first involves brownies, a plucked chicken, a man named "Montigua" from Nigeria, and an honest politician. The other involves just turning whispernet on.
> 
> Personally, I usually opt for the latter method.


LOL

I wouldn't mind a video demo of the first one.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

krissynae said:


> Okay now how in the heck do you check this e-mail address? Does it go straight to your kindle the next time you put whispernet on?  Just asking


The Kindle's email address isn't for actually getting email. It's only to send documents to your Kindle. The content you want on the Kindle must be attached to the email, and it must come from an address that you have approved (through Manage Your Kindle on amazon).


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

V said:


> There are two ways to do it. The first involves brownies, a plucked chicken, a man named "Montigua" from Nigeria, and an honest politician. The other involves just turning whispernet on.
> 
> Personally, I usually opt for the latter method.


The brownies are good but since it's impossible to find an honest politician you have to use the whispernet option.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

V said:


> There are two ways to do it. The first involves brownies, a plucked chicken, a man named "Montigua" from Nigeria, and an honest politician. The other involves just turning whispernet on.
> 
> Personally, I usually opt for the latter method.


I think I did meet an honest politician once... Or was that a dream... Do store bought brownies work And does this have to be in the full moon or cresant.

Thank you for the great laugh. All of you guys have been helpful.


----------



## edfleiss (Jan 26, 2009)

i really want to see that first method used by someone though, maybe do it as a YouTube Video.....hmmmm?


----------



## gigglebox1231 (Feb 10, 2009)

Another dumb question-it costs 10 cents per attachment right? And there's no way to get a document on the kindle other than sending it by attachment?

i would love to get some of my school notes on here, but don't really wanna give up all that money that I could be spending on books...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

gigglebox1231 said:


> Another dumb question-it costs 10 cents per attachment right?


No one here has verified that they have ever been charged...

There are several programs available that can convert different document types....

Calibre... MobiPocket Creator... Stanza.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never heard of anyone being charged. . . .including myself! but there are other programs that can convert, as Verena points out.  You can then transfer via USB cable or send direct to Kindle.  Also remember that if you send to the free.kindle.com address for conversion it comes back to your computer for transfer by USB.

Vegas may jump in here too. . .I know she transcribes her classroom notes and puts them on her Kindle for studying. . .

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

gigglebox1231 said:


> Another dumb question-it costs 10 cents per attachment right? And there's no way to get a document on the kindle other than sending it by attachment?
> 
> i would love to get some of my school notes on here, but don't really wanna give up all that money that I could be spending on books...


As the others said, no one is being charged yet. But if they do start charging, or you're just worried about it, send your documents to the same <name>@free.kindle.com. The converted file will be emailed back to the email address associated with your account, and you can transfer it to the Kindle with the USB cable.


----------

